# Fellatio. Do some men not like it?



## FloridaGuy1 (Nov 4, 2019)

So the post about going down on a woman got me thinking...

Are there guys out there who don't like blowjobs? I'm not sure? I can say as a guy, I have had bad blowjobs. I know that sounds like an oxymoron but bad blowjobs do exist. Some women just aren't good at them.

Yet, even though they weren't that good, I still got to the end of the race if you will.

So have bad blowjobs made some men turn against them???


----------



## bobert (Nov 22, 2018)

I'm sure they exist. Weirdos! 

Though, (if i were single) I think I'd turn down a bj if the lady had traditional braces... Not good.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

I've had bad BJs. I can't orgasm with bad BJs. I normally just pull them up and then take them.

The best ones are the ones where she twirled her tongue on the head, focused on certain zones like the tip or back of the tip, used her hands at the same time, varied it up with different techniques, looked up at me into my eyes when she did it, then wrapped her mouth around it at the last minute and milked it during orgasm swallowing every drop, then cleaned it up with her tongue and gave it a kiss before coming up for cuddles.

Not sure I'll ever have that again though 😞
I don't even have BJs with current 'partner', not my thing with her in particular.


----------



## High and dry (6 mo ago)

There is definitely such a thing as a bad blow job and I’ve had them. I think it’s like any sex act - technique is a real and important thing.

I dated a girl who was really terrible at them. She was so bad that after trying it with her a few times I decided nope, I would just pass on bjs as long as I was with her. She drooled and slobbered a ton, frequently got me with her teeth, thought that just stiffly bobbing up and down (no use of hands, no use of tongue) was arousing, and she would always try to take me way to deep and gag herself until she eventually threw up on me once. I was already at the point of wanting to break up with her for other reasons but the vomit all over my crotch was the last straw and I broke it off a week later. I wasn’t into bjs for a while after that - the thought would instantly make me smell vomit in the air. 

My wife had never given a bj before we were married but I’m pretty sure she had researched because right off the bat she was better than the slobering vomitter. She’s gotten even better over the years and I’m back to fully loving bjs again, although I still much prefer PIV sex.


----------



## RebuildingMe (Aug 18, 2019)

I agree 100%. I’ve had a couple of bad ones from women that don’t know what they are doing. It’s hard to screw it up, but a few have managed to. I would not be with someone that wasn’t into oral. That’s important to me.


----------



## ccpowerslave (Nov 21, 2020)

I found myself lol’ing at this.


----------



## ccpowerslave (Nov 21, 2020)

I guess to answer, the worst one I ever had I eventually came from it although by then there was a lot of damage done. Would do again.


----------



## gr8ful1 (Dec 3, 2016)

While I wasn’t a virgin at marriage, I’ve only ever received a full BJ from my wife. Not sure what happened but it’s nearly impossible for me to ever finish that way now. Just not powerful stimulation,


----------



## Enigma32 (Jul 6, 2020)

In my experience, most ladies are bad at bjs and a lot of guys don't like them because they've probably never had a good one.


----------



## High and dry (6 mo ago)

Enigma32 said:


> In my experience, most ladies are bad at bjs and a lot of guys don't like them because they've probably never had a good one.


Not sure if I’d say most women, but I’d wager many women aren’t that great at them. To me it’s a lot more than just mouth bobbing up and down until orgasm. That doesn’t really do much for me. That is not a good bj, it’s boring. Just like many men aren’t good at giving their female partner oral sex and wonder why she‘a not into it.


----------



## TexasMom1216 (Nov 3, 2021)

Nm


----------



## High and dry (6 mo ago)

TexasMom1216 said:


> Wow. Imagine if a woman posted something like this.


I’d probably agree with the woman. I have a feeling a lot of guys are bad at giving oral sex and I’d wager that a good number of women who claim to not like it just haven’t experienced it with somebody who has a clue what they’re doing.


----------



## ShatteredKat (Mar 23, 2016)

Ladies and Gentlemen

"it's a two-way street."

If you are not enjoying - tell the other person (nicely!) to do something different.

My experience is "you get what you ask for" - assuming both are willing participants and want their partner to enjoy.

If your partner refuses - that is their prerogative - honor it.

Simple enough?


----------



## frusdil (Sep 5, 2013)

Some men what now?!


----------



## DudeInProgress (Jun 10, 2019)

I’m sure everyone’s had a few bad ones, but I’ve never met a dude who doesn’t like them. 
I assume most consider it a requirement.


----------



## High and dry (6 mo ago)

DudeInProgress said:


> I’m sure everyone’s had a few bad ones, but I’ve never met a dude who doesn’t like them.
> I assume most consider it a requirement.


I enjoy blowjobs from my wife but I could honestly do without them as long as we got to keep doing everything else. I’ve never considered bjs a requirement.


----------



## DudeInProgress (Jun 10, 2019)

RebuildingMe said:


> I agree 100%. I’ve had a couple of bad ones from women that don’t know what they are doing. It’s hard to screw it up, but a few have managed to. I would not be with someone that wasn’t into oral. That’s important to me.


Agree, I wouldn’t be satisfied in a relationship without it.


----------



## Bulfrog1987 (Oct 8, 2021)

I’ve been told by two different men that they’d never came from a bj until me. Now, I always felt that was probably a far stretch of truth, but there again, there are as has been said above, women who are jus tflat terrible at it, more so I think there are women that don’t like to do it in general.

I LOVE to give a BJ. There won’t be a time I’d turn down doing that. And I think that’s what makes my skill so good. I’ve only done it with three men in my entire life and so it’s not about quantity have I learned the ins and outs of it but study. 

Here’s to a new chapter hopefully in my future who can appreciate such love showered upon him and his friend 😆 🤞


----------



## FloridaGuy1 (Nov 4, 2019)

Bulfrog1987 said:


> I’ve been told by two different men that they’d never came from a bj until me. Now, I always felt that was probably a far stretch of truth, but there again, there are as has been said above, women who are jus tflat terrible at it, more so I think there are women that don’t like to do it in general.
> 
> I LOVE to give a BJ. There won’t be a time I’d turn down doing that. And I think that’s what makes my skill so good. I’ve only done it with three men in my entire life and so it’s not about quantity have I learned the ins and outs of it but study.
> 
> Here’s to a new chapter hopefully in my future who can appreciate such love showered upon him and his friend 😆 🤞


I would agree that I think the women that aren't all that good at it weren't really into trying. I guess the same way that some men aren't into giving women oral.

I have however always thought that guys would orgasm easier from oral than a woman but maybe I am wrong.

While I mentioned I have had some bad blowjobs, I have never not orgasmed when receiving one.


----------



## DudeInProgress (Jun 10, 2019)

Bulfrog1987 said:


> I’ve been told by two different men that they’d never came from a bj until me. Now, I always felt that was probably a far stretch of truth, but there again, there are as has been said above, women who are jus tflat terrible at it, more so I think there are women that don’t like to do it in general.
> 
> I LOVE to give a BJ. There won’t be a time I’d turn down doing that. And I think that’s what makes my skill so good. I’ve only done it with three men in my entire life and so it’s not about quantity have I learned the ins and outs of it but study.
> 
> Here’s to a new chapter hopefully in my future who can appreciate such love showered upon him and his friend 😆 🤞


You are a wonderful example for womankind, a shining beacon in the night and positive influence on the world. 
Please go forth and spread your influence to women far and wide…


----------



## FloridaGuy1 (Nov 4, 2019)

High and dry said:


> I enjoy blowjobs from my wife but I could honestly do without them as long as we got to keep doing everything else. I’ve never considered bjs a requirement.


I kind of agree but once you have had them and then they stop, that might push you to want them again. My wife will sometimes go weeks without giving one and thats when I start to miss it.


----------



## farsidejunky (Mar 19, 2014)

Bulfrog1987 said:


> I’ve been told by two different men that they’d never came from a bj until me. Now, I always felt that was probably a far stretch of truth, but there again, there are as has been said above, women who are jus tflat terrible at it, more so I think there are women that don’t like to do it in general.
> 
> I LOVE to give a BJ. There won’t be a time I’d turn down doing that. And I think that’s what makes my skill so good. I’ve only done it with three men in my entire life and so it’s not about quantity have I learned the ins and outs of it but study.
> 
> Here’s to a new chapter hopefully in my future who can appreciate such love showered upon him and his friend


No offense, and I'm not necessarily proud of this...

...but in my young, player days, I used this line countless times. Why? Because the challenge ALWAYS ensured I would have the woman's absolute best effort in the process. And most of them got to be the 'first' to give me a BJTC. 

Don't fall for it. For most of them, it likely isn't true. 



Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rayr44 (6 mo ago)

Love it as long as she is clean and hygienic. Safety first always!


----------



## frenchpaddy (May 31, 2021)

I can only talk for my self as I don't talk about BJs to friends , I some times like to have one I sometimes don't , sex is different every time even with the same person , may be that is why we are still together so long and she is still my first , 

but I have seen posts on the internet that some men say they don't like to some say that are a total turn off ,


----------



## Longtime Hubby (7 mo ago)

Not sure if any men receiving would dislike. I never really had a bad one. Frustrating ones? Yes. Any women who insists on being warned just before so she does not get a creamy reward in her mouth. Mood killer! Thankfully, that is not the case here for the past 30 years. Rather, it is encouraged.😉. She can’t understand those women who do not finish. Says it’s not BJ if don’t cum in mouth.


----------



## Brian from Columbus (Dec 9, 2020)

Men like it! My wife used to perform fellatio often when we dated, almost never in our marriage. I can tell you men enjoy the warm, wet atmosphere and the sexy visuals. I always enjoyed the wet kiss afterward, seeing her excitement as she watched me taste myself. I even had a male coworker ask ME to provide him fellation, since we were such good friends. Curious, but I said no.


----------



## Longtime Hubby (7 mo ago)

Brian from Columbus said:


> Men like it! My wife used to perform fellatio often when we dated, almost never in our marriage. I can tell you men enjoy the warm, wet atmosphere and the sexy visuals. I always enjoyed the wet kiss afterward, seeing her excitement as she watched me taste myself. I even had a male coworker ask ME to provide him fellation, since we were such good friends. Curious, but I said no.


“Hey, Brian, do you have the quarterly report? Thanks. Wanna suck me off?” - coworker on coffee break


----------



## RebuildingMe (Aug 18, 2019)

Bulfrog1987 said:


> Here’s to a new chapter hopefully in my future who can appreciate such love showered upon him and his friend 😆 🤞


Something tells me that it won’t be hard to find that person.


----------



## Bulfrog1987 (Oct 8, 2021)

RebuildingMe said:


> Something tells me that it won’t be hard to find that person.


Wasn’t enough for my LH. 🤷🏼‍♀️


----------



## RebuildingMe (Aug 18, 2019)

Bulfrog1987 said:


> Wasn’t enough for my LH. 🤷🏼‍♀️


From my quick read, he was too drunk to appreciate anything. Sorry.


----------



## damo7 (Jul 16, 2020)

I love it but my gf is unshaven and ALWAYS tastes strongly of urine. So I just dont do it anymore. Makes me really frustrated


----------



## Bulfrog1987 (Oct 8, 2021)

RebuildingMe said:


> From my quick read, he was too drunk to appreciate anything. Sorry.


Yeah. That is true.


----------



## Bulfrog1987 (Oct 8, 2021)

What?! mid that relative to your country? Or just her personal hygiene preference? Does she know??



damo7 said:


> I love it but my gf is unshaven and ALWAYS tastes strongly of urine. So I just dont do it anymore. Makes me really frustrated


----------



## Longtime Hubby (7 mo ago)

RebuildingMe said:


> From my quick read, he was too drunk to appreciate anything. Sorry.


drank often, eh?


----------



## Bulfrog1987 (Oct 8, 2021)

Longtime Hubby said:


> drank often, eh?


Daily


----------



## Longtime Hubby (7 mo ago)

Bulfrog1987 said:


> Daily


Wow


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

ccpowerslave said:


> I guess to answer, the worst one I ever had I eventually came from it although by then there was a lot of damage done. Would do again.


To offer a counterpoint, the best ones were by an OR nurse when I was single. Not to take away from W who's right up there 👍👍🙂🙂🙂


----------



## pastasauce79 (Mar 21, 2018)

So, what makes a good bj?


----------



## RebuildingMe (Aug 18, 2019)

Lost my post. System maintenance. Ugh


----------



## High and dry (6 mo ago)

pastasauce79 said:


> So, what makes a good bj?


This:

The best ones are the ones where she twirled her tongue on the head, focused on certain zones like the tip or back of the tip, used her hands at the same time, varied it up with different techniques, looked up at me into my eyes when she did it, then wrapped her mouth around it at the last minute and milked it during orgasm swallowing every drop, then cleaned it up with her tongue and gave it a kiss before coming up for cuddles.

Couldn’t really care less about the kiss or cuddles at the end though, personally.


----------



## FloridaGuy1 (Nov 4, 2019)

pastasauce79 said:


> So, what makes a good bj?


Interest and enthusiasm on her part and not "OK, lets make it quick" as the initial words out of her mouth. And spitting afterwards makes it feel less quality and more trashy...not sure why. Personal opinion maybe?

Also, initiating one without the guy having to ask. That's 50% of it right there!


----------



## Longtime Hubby (7 mo ago)

FloridaGuy1 said:


> Interest and enthusiasm on her part and not "OK, lets make it quick" as the initial words out of her mouth. And spitting afterwards makes it feel less quality and more trashy...not sure why. Personal opinion maybe?
> 
> Also, initiating one without the guy having to ask. That's 50% of it right there!


Spitting a no-no!


----------



## Mybabysgotit (Jul 1, 2019)

I'm not a big fan personally. I sit there with high anxiety the whole time waiting for it to hurt and sure enough there comes the teeth....


----------



## Longtime Hubby (7 mo ago)

Mybabysgotit said:


> I'm not a big fan personally. I sit there with high anxiety the whole time waiting for it to hurt and sure enough there comes the teeth....


Guess i married wisely. Never teeth


----------



## RebuildingMe (Aug 18, 2019)

pastasauce79 said:


> So, what makes a good bj?


Definitely not stopping half way through to confirm if he is close because when he goes, you want to get out of dodge. That’s a turn off. If you have to spit, don’t sprint to the bathroom like you have a mouth full of boiling hot water. Rhythm is important, both hands and mouth. For me, don’t stare at me. I lose my concentration. Act like your into it. Nothing is better than a random, stand alone surprise BJ to completion that is totally unexpected and not intended to be foreplay.


----------



## RebuildingMe (Aug 18, 2019)

Mybabysgotit said:


> I'm not a big fan personally. I sit there with high anxiety the whole time waiting for it to hurt and sure enough there comes the teeth....


Really? Teeth? Ugh. She needs practice


----------



## CharlieParker (Aug 15, 2012)

The presence of teeth is actually important. My wife had full dentures before getting implants. She naturally popped out the dentures and went to town. We both thought this is gonna be great. Nope, not good at all.


----------



## LATERILUS79 (Apr 1, 2021)

Bulfrog1987 said:


> I’ve been told by two different men that they’d never came from a bj until me. Now, I always felt that was probably a far stretch of truth, but there again, there are as has been said above, women who are jus tflat terrible at it, more so I think there are women that don’t like to do it in general.
> 
> I LOVE to give a BJ. There won’t be a time I’d turn down doing that. And I think that’s what makes my skill so good. I’ve only done it with three men in my entire life and so it’s not about quantity have I learned the ins and outs of it but study.
> 
> Here’s to a new chapter hopefully in my future who can appreciate such love showered upon him and his friend 😆 🤞


Interesting.

Well, now we know why your new man interest is driving 1000 miles.


----------



## Bulfrog1987 (Oct 8, 2021)

LATERILUS79 said:


> Interesting.
> 
> Well, now we know why your new man interest is driving 1000 miles.


Rude lol.

On a serious note we’ve addressed the sex situation and agree that’s something we should definitely avoid for now. So on this first visit.. I’ll have to eat those words and turn it down hahaha. We’ve actually been extremely diligent these past few month to NOT sext or anything of that nature though the sly comments to escape me from time to time. 

BUT. Lord help him if things work out 😆😆


----------



## RebuildingMe (Aug 18, 2019)

LATERILUS79 said:


> Interesting.
> 
> Well, now we know why your new man interest is driving 1000 miles.


Even still, 20 hours is a long car ride for sex, no matter how good it may be. No bueno.

Edited: based upon last comment, 20 hours is a long car ride for dinner and a movie. Very no bueno.

Carry on…


----------



## Bulfrog1987 (Oct 8, 2021)

RebuildingMe said:


> Even still, 20 hours is a long car ride for sex, no matter how good it may be. No bueno.
> 
> Edited: based upon last comment, 20 hours is a long car ride for dinner and a movie. Very no bueno.
> 
> Carry on…


Where’s your sense of adventure lol


----------



## LATERILUS79 (Apr 1, 2021)

RebuildingMe said:


> Even still, 20 hours is a long car ride for sex, no matter how good it may be. No bueno.
> 
> Edited: based upon last comment, 20 hours is a long car ride for dinner and a movie. Very no bueno.
> 
> Carry on…


20 hours for 1000 miles?!

more like 15-16.


----------



## LATERILUS79 (Apr 1, 2021)

Oops! I’m off topic.

the answer is yes.

I like blowjobs.


----------



## Bulfrog1987 (Oct 8, 2021)

LATERILUS79 said:


> 20 hours for 1000 miles?!
> 
> more like 15-16.


We probably should be careful not to hijack this thread fellas. Assuming you are both guys.


----------



## RebuildingMe (Aug 18, 2019)

LATERILUS79 said:


> 20 hours for 1000 miles?!
> 
> more like 15-16.


I live in NY. It could actually be 25 with traffic.


----------



## DownByTheRiver (Jul 2, 2020)

After reading this thread, I am really glad I always had a nice full set of teeth. And no, I'm not going to wrap my lips around them and cut myself for your benefit.


----------



## RebuildingMe (Aug 18, 2019)

Bulfrog1987 said:


> We probably should be careful not to hijack this thread fellas. Assuming you are both guys.


Well, since we both like getting BJ’s, I assume you’re correct 😂


----------



## Benbutton (Oct 3, 2019)

I used to like them but I went and married a woman with a small mouth. I just couldn't deal with her teeth and then listen to her complain about how sore her jaw was afterwards.


----------



## FloridaGuy1 (Nov 4, 2019)

RebuildingMe said:


> Definitely not stopping half way through to confirm if he is close because when he goes, you want to get out of dodge. That’s a turn off. If you have to spit, don’t sprint to the bathroom like you have a mouth full of boiling hot water. Rhythm is important, both hands and mouth. For me, don’t stare at me. I lose my concentration. Act like your into it. Nothing is better than a random, stand alone surprise BJ to completion that is totally unexpected and not intended to be foreplay.


That constant stopping is the worst! As is the post-BJ bathroom sprint.


----------



## Longtime Hubby (7 mo ago)

Yes stop start stop start is a killer
i do not do that on her


----------



## Rus47 (Apr 1, 2021)

FloridaGuy1 said:


> Are there guys out there who don't like blowjobs?


This is a joke question right?? 

It was based on the fact that some women don't want oral performed. I think there are women that have somehow gotten the idea from schooling or parenting or somehow that their private parts are "dirty" so that is a big mountain they have to overcome in order to enjoy oral. Then there are women who have been subjected to inexperienced or inconsiderate men so their experiences have ruined it for them.

Men don't by the nature of the beast have either of those problems, so what isn't to like?


----------



## High and dry (6 mo ago)

Rus47 said:


> Men don't by the nature of the beast have either of those problems, so what isn't to like?


Teeth, slobber, vomit, and women who complain about how much they hate doing it (especially if they complain during the act).

Better question may be to ask if there are men who dislike GOOD blowjobs? Those men are probably next to impossible to find. Men who dislike had blowjobs are plenty, but there are still some guys who will take bad blowjobs over none at all.


----------



## FloridaGuy1 (Nov 4, 2019)

High and dry said:


> but there are still some guys who will take bad blowjobs over none at all.


Raises hand. My wife is just so so at giving them but I'll take what I can get.


----------



## Rus47 (Apr 1, 2021)

FloridaGuy1 said:


> Raises hand. My wife is just so so at giving them but I'll take what I can get.


As my combat Marine Dad would say “Even bad sex is pretty wonderful”.


----------



## RebuildingMe (Aug 18, 2019)

FloridaGuy1 said:


> Raises hand. My wife is just so so at giving them but I'll take what I can get.


My first wife would gag and it was clearly uncomfortable which made it bad all around. I eventually told her to just stop. Second wife was much better, but apparently she got some practice during our marriage with other guys besides me. Current gf is pretty good, but she’s a spitter and that’s not attractive. Oddly, best BJ is ever got was in college at a night class. I was 20 and she was 24. She’d give them in the car, in the movie theater, in the bar restroom, wherever. It was 30 years ago and I remember it like it was yesterday. Ahh, the good old days.


----------



## Bulfrog1987 (Oct 8, 2021)

RebuildingMe said:


> My first wife would gag and it was clearly uncomfortable which made it bad all around. I eventually told her to just stop. Second wife was much better, but apparently she got some practice during our marriage with other guys besides me. Current gf is pretty good, but she’s a spitter and that’s not attractive. Oddly, best BJ is ever got was in college at a night class. I was 20 and she was 24. She’d give them in the car, in the movie theater, in the bar restroom, wherever. It was 30 years ago and I remember it like it was yesterday. Ahh, the good old days.


My husband wanted me to gag. That was part of the turn on for him. Not super fun on my end but.. I’m a team player. He also wasn’t as big as he thought so it was easily feigned when he wasn’t being rough and that suited him just fine 🤷🏼‍♀️


----------



## RebuildingMe (Aug 18, 2019)

Bulfrog1987 said:


> My husband wanted me to gag. That was part of the turn on for him. Not super fun on my end but.. I’m a team player. He also wasn’t as big as he thought so it was easily feigned when he wasn’t being rough and that suited him just fine 🤷🏼‍♀️


I hate the gagging sound. I feel like I’m back in high school with kids that couldn’t handle their dad’s bottle of Jack they stole.


----------



## Bulfrog1987 (Oct 8, 2021)

RebuildingMe said:


> I hate the gagging sound. I feel like I’m back in high school with kids that couldn’t handle their dad’s bottle of Jack they stole.


bahaha that was funny. And very true. My LH needed that to feel dominant and more of a man is all it was. 🙄 and because of his drinking the smell of whiskey will make me want to gag so there’s that lol


----------



## FloridaGuy1 (Nov 4, 2019)

The other thing I have noticed is a good bj is done slowly with some teasing and playfulness along the way.


----------



## ah_sorandy (Jul 19, 2018)

If the woman I'm with loves giving me a BJ, I will let her do it as much and as long as she wants to. For me, it has nothing to do with being dominant over her, it's about the act of love and appreciation.

I will also reciprocate the oral favor for her at anytime she gets the desire!


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

Never turned one down.


Since there are "men" running around in panties, pretending to be women, I guess it wouldn't surprise me if some men didn't appreciate oral but I can't say they are very healthy men 😉😎


----------



## FloridaGuy1 (Nov 4, 2019)

ConanHub said:


> Never turned one down.
> 
> 
> Since their are "men" running around in panties, pretending to be women, I guess it wouldn't surprise me if some men didn't appreciate oral but I can't say they are very healthy men 😉😎


Yeah never turned one down myself either. Just wished they were offered more often.


----------



## Wolfman1968 (Jun 9, 2011)

This whole thread reminds me of one of my favorite jokes.

A guy rushes into a bar, and says to the bartender, "Get me three shots of your best Bourbon."

The bartender lines up three shot glasses, pours them, and watches the guy start downing them. "What's the big occasion?", asked the bartender.

"Today was my first blow job, " replied the customer.

"Hey, congratulations," said the bartender. "Let me get you another shot on the house."

"No, thanks," said the customer. "If three shots doesn't get rid of the taste, a fourth won't help."


----------



## Divinely Favored (Apr 1, 2014)

They are pleasurable, but I prefer PIV and rather finish that way. 
However, I had one girl once who got a hold of me in her car outside the bar. OMG. She latched on and was harder to get off than a pit bull on a t-bone. I tried to interrupt her when things were about to erupt but she was having none of it. She resisted me trying to pull her up and never slacked up until she was done getting what she wanted from me. I was loosing my mine. She took it all down and left me empty and clean as a whistle.

Wished I could recreate that instance with my wife to overwrite that memory so to speak. But with her acid reflux, finishing like that would cause it to flare up so I would not even ask to go there.


----------



## Longtime Hubby (7 mo ago)

Good girl


----------



## Quad73 (May 10, 2021)

If there was ever a surplus of educational material online re getting better at something in the bedroom, its oral sex. I'm not talking porn, actual good instructional material. 

Nope, my W wasn't very good at it, after a couple of minutes I'd switch positions and initiate piv. This continued most of our marriage. In retrospect I should have given her more feedback, but I didn't want to come across as ungrateful or critical, so I left it for what it was. 

A couple of years back when we were in the middle of our sex upgrade phase we watched a few instructional videos and W, as usual, took it as a challenge - do it better than the instructor.  She loves excelling at new skills; I just never assumed it would apply to ANY skills. Never thought of putting those two passions together, but here we are 2022 and I dream about her bjs.

For folks in the same situation, I'd highly recommend looking into some good video or written "higher education" materials on the subject. As a side benefit it opened up the communication when W became truly interested in getting better at it, so this had some benefits re her getting more comfortable talking as well. Now she's comfortable enough to give me feedback on my oral skills, so triple the benefit I suppose.


----------



## Young at Heart (Jan 6, 2015)

FloridaGuy1 said:


> ......Are there guys out there who don't like blowjobs?
> 
> ...... but bad blowjobs do exist. Some women just aren't good at them.


In theory if you are in a sexual relationship with someone, the two of you should be brave enough and intimate enough to communicate with each other about sexual things, including technique that you like and don't like. It takes a great degree to bravery and delicacy/tact to tell a woman that her BJ skills could improve, assuming she will even try. But if she is willing to try, there is hope.

When I was much younger, Cosmopolitan regularly had articles on how to give better BJ's for it women subscribers, as I enjoyed reading the articles at the apartment where my future wife and her girl roommates lived.

From my perspective, enthusiasm, happy sounds, and eye contact are the key ingredients. However, having said that, my wife has sexual hang-ups and has never given me a BJ, even though we discussed it prior to marriage and she promised that while too intimate before marriage her love for me would grow after marriage to the point she would do that for me. I believed her, but it never happened. We have talked about it to each other through most of our marriage, we have talked to a Sex Therapist about it, to marriage counselors about it, but still too gross and disgusting for my wife. So, while we can talk about other sexual things, this one is an absolute no for some reason.

So we have found other sexual acts that we both enjoy. The point if she tries, there is hope you might be able to gently change a woman's technique, but even if she is horrible at it, you should be able to find things that the two of you enjoy.

I realized that the OP is not claiming to have a problem and this is a more hypothetical question.


----------



## DCW (6 mo ago)

A lot of it depends on attitude. If the woman enjoys it, wants to do it, then it’s a huge turn on. If she doesn’t like giving them, skip over it and let’s do something we both enjoy


----------



## GoodDad5 (9 mo ago)

I can’t even remember what a bj feels like as it’s been a little over 20 years since I last had one. My wife hates oral and thinks my penis anywhere near her upper body is gross. She rarely touches me and even PIV is not that great as she has no desire. She did give me bjs when we were dating but as she put it she only did that because she thought I would leave if she didn’t. She hates oral on her which is a shame as I love that and miss it. I like seeing a woman enjoying it.

Bjs are the thing we argue about the most and I give up. I really miss it.


----------



## LATERILUS79 (Apr 1, 2021)

I think DCW makes an excellent point here. It really does affect me how much the woman is into it. I’ve had good and bad blowjobs by a few different women. Doesn’t matter how good it is, it’s not going to work on me like PIV. It is going to take longer. If the woman starts to complain 1 minute in, I don’t want that. Either do it or don’t. I’m not making any demands here. If you wanna do it, then get into it. If you don’t want to do it, that’s cool with me too.

but yeah, if a woman is really into it and maybe studied A few different techniques (like really does some good work on the banjo string), then I definitely like blowjobs.


----------



## Personal (Jan 16, 2014)

GoodDad5 said:


> She did give me bjs when we were dating but as she put it she only did that because she thought I would leave if she didn’t.


Well that doesn't suck.

That said, on the other hand it turns out your wife was mistaken. Since you're still with her, even after more than twenty years of not getting any.



GoodDad5 said:


> Bjs are the thing we argue about the most and I give up. I really miss it.


🤔 Are you sure, you really miss it?

I mean if it was something that really mattered. You could still be getting some with your wife, or in the face of her refusal it could be with someone else.


----------



## Personal (Jan 16, 2014)

FloridaGuy1 said:


> Are there guys out there who don't like blowjobs?


Yes there are some men, who don't like it.


----------



## frenchpaddy (May 31, 2021)

joke i came across not long ago , 
A man asked his wife how is her head , he did not like when she responded " I have not had and complaints yet "


----------



## Divinely Favored (Apr 1, 2014)

Longtime Hubby said:


> Good girl


Tell my wife that frequently.😋😜


----------



## Longtime Hubby (7 mo ago)

Divinely Favored said:


> Tell my wife that frequently.😋😜


Same here


----------

